# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekhernia's

## jametmy

Hallo allemaal,

Even een korte begeleiding in 1990 heb ik mijn eerste whiplash op gelopen en in 1995 de 2e. In 1998 is er bij mij een definitieve blokkade in de nek gemaakt d.m.v het door branden van een zenuw tussen c3 en c4 links. Na dit heb ik mijn leventje weer redelijk normaal kunnen oppakken tot ik in januari 2008 wederom van achteren ben aangereden. Alles begon weer van voor af aan de tintelingen de hoofd en nek pijn piep in het linker oor en evenwicht problemen 
en allerlei ander kwaaltjes. Op een gegeven ogenblik is er dan uiteindelijk dan ook een mri gemaakt en daarop was te zien dat ik buiten artrose ook 3 nekhernias heb. 1 op c3,c4 en 1 op c5,c6 en op c6,c7 volgens de neuroloog had ik een gelukdat deze niet drukte op het merg. Deze hernias drukte enkel maar op de zenuwen die tussen de wervels naar buiten gingen. Met ander woorden hier komen de pijnklachten vandaan dus slik gewoon maar wat extra pijnstillers {tramal 5a6 x daags en Diqlofenac 3 a4x daags}want zolang er geen uitval verschijnselen er zijn dan laten wij het zo. Uiteindelijk hebben ze mij dan naar de revalidatie gestuurd met diverse therapieën {niets voor mij rustig naar je zelf luisteren en hiermee te pijn verdrijven}. Dit heb ik dan uiteindelijk een aantal weken/maanden volgehouden. Maar in de tussen tijd kreeg ik ook nog last van mijn hart een drukkend en pijnlijk en kloppend gevoel ook een soort verdooft/dof gevoel. Uiteindelijk werd ik door mijn huisarts door gestuurd naar de EHBO van het ziekenhuis omdat hij het niet vertrouwde. Gelukkig werd er niks gevonden en kon ik een paar uur later weer naar huis. Maar ze deden wel een mededeling dat het misschien wel eens te maken kon hebben met de hernias in mijn nek. Uitbraad heb ik mijn neuroloog hierop aangesproken en deze vond het maar een vreemde zaak en heeft het eigenlijk hierbij gelaten. Omdat het niets met mijn hart te maken had ben ik er eigenlijk ook niet verder op door gegaan en heb ik die aanvallen {als ik het zo mag noemen}gewoon over me heen laten komen net zoals de 4e de whiplash in november 2008 waarbij ze me wederom vanachter aanreden. Wel een nieuwe mri waarop jammer genoeg niets gewijzigd was {de artrose en de hernias waren ongewijzigd}. Wel had ik meer pijn en nu deed de rechterkant van mijn lichaam ook gestaagd mee voornamelijk de tintelingen in de rechter hand op de gekste momenten kwamen deze opzetten. Het ergste daarvan vind ik nog steeds dat ik hierdoor zo verdomd weinig slaapt. Eerst moet ik echt moe zijn voordat ik kan slapen dit komt door de pijnen en die vreselijke piep in het oor. En als je dan eenmaal slaapt dat word je weer wakker door een arm/hand die tintelt. Hiervoor heb ik dan uiteindelijk maar een afspraak bij de pijnpoli gemaakt. Ik wil ook eens van de pijn en pijnstillers af en wat moet je lang wachten voordat je daar een keer mag komen {bijna 3 maanden}. Maar goed afgelopen maandag weer zo aanval van het hart enkel voelde deze anders aan, heb de dokterspost gebeld die nam gelijk de verantwoording en stuurde een ambulance en ja hoor ik moest mee naar het ziekenhuis want ze hadden wat gezien op het hart filmpje. Dus ik mee daar weer aan die monitor en daar was niks te zien. Maar dat kon kloppen want de ambulance geeft bij afwijkingen gelijk pufjes onder de tongen {die hielpen} en een spuit met een bloedverdunner. Uiteindelijk na diverse testen en controles kon weer naar huis met wederom de mededeling dat het wel eens vanuit de nek kan komen. Maar voor de zekerheid kreeg ik wel bloedverdunners en een flesje met die pufjes voor geschreven. Dit was voor de zekerheid tot dat ik een fietstest en een echo van het hart heb gehad. Mijn vraag aan jullie is of jullie dit herkenen. Ik kan er maar namelijk weinig over terug vinden en telkens zijn deze antwoorden ook nog eens tegenstrijdig.

Mvg,

Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Heb zelf "gelukkig" de meeste klachten van C5-C6, C6-C7 wat minder. En heb daar zelf geen klachten van een piepend oor van. Wel heb ik regelmatig last van klachten op thoracaal niveau (maar ook schouder, arm hand en vingers). Nu komt dat wel degelijk van mijn nekklachten af. 
Dus kan me voorstellen dat jou klachten daar evt. ook vanaf komen. Alleen krijg je dan geen afwijkingen op een ECG. Hebben ze overigens ook geen bloed geprikt op leverenzymen ? Want daaraan kunnen ze zien of er schade aan het hart is. Is zelf over het algemeen nog na 24 uur aantoonbaar.
Ik zou zeggen wat het hart betreft wacht de fietstest en de echo af. Wat je nekklachten betreft is het misschien raadzaam een second opinion te laten doen. Kijken wat een andere arts erover te zeggen heeft.
Sterkte!

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Katje45

In het bloed was gelukkig niks te vinden en natuurlijk wacht ik de fiets en echo test af
In de tussen tijd heb ik contact gehad met de whiplash vereniging gehad , deze kon mij vertellend dat er inderdaad verband kan zijn tussen een whiplash en de {nep} problemen van het hart. Opdat het nog zo weinig voor gekomen is in Nederland ga zij meer na vraag doen bij de specialisten in haar team. Ook gaat zij na vraag doen of er ook een verband bestaat tussen nekhernia’s {voornamelijk de c3,c4 {blijkbaar een gevaarlijke nekhernia}} en de hart problemen. Omdat er nog maar weinig mensen met dit soort problemen rond lopen kon zij mij op dit ogenblik nog niet het fijne ervan vertellen. De piep en het evenwicht probleem daar wist zij veel meer over te vertellen en dat dit inderdaad allemaal met de aanrijding/whiplash te maken heeft. Maar zodra ik meer weet geef k dit even door.

Gr,
Michel

----------


## johandoff

Dag Michel

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen en het is allemaal zo herkenbaar.
Een whiplash is uitermate vervelend, zeker als ze je een paar keer te grazen nemen in de auto. Het is moeilijk vast te stellen waar of het precies vandaan komt en wat ze er mee kunnen doen. En ja het veroorzaakt heel wat ellende en (valse) meldingen.
Zelf heb ik 4 wervelkanaal stenoses, 2 hernias en behoorlijk wat artrose door mijn hele lijf heen. 
Ben blij dat de pijnstillers bij jou wel helpen, aan de meeste had ik niet veel, en die zware pillen hadden vaak bijwerkingen waar je niet op zit te wachten, of je moet het leuk vinden om roze olifantjes uit de muur te zien komen, bomen die bijna omwaaien terwijl het windstil is en dat soort ongein  :Big Grin: .
Je pijn leren accepteren, dat valt niet altijd mee maar in de loop der jaren heb ik het toch wel aardig onder de knie gekregen.
Ja men is geneigd pas te opereren bij uitval. Persoonlijk denk is dat dit de juiste methode is ook al wordt je soms helemaal maf van de pijn  :Mad: .
Twee jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd aan mijn rug omdat ik niet meer kon lopen. Ze hebben een coflex geplaatst en wonderbaarlijk, ik kwam uit mijn narcose en voelde totaal geen pijn meer en 15 min later liep ik weer op de gang. Dit is zo gaaf om mee te maken.
Ik was in ieder geval van 50% van de ellende af. 
De artrose en problemen in mijn nek mag ik nog even houden.
De zaken die je verder omschrijft zoals vermeende hartklachten, oorsuizen, e.d. kan wel terdege veroorzaakt worden door problemen met nek en rug.
Sterker, bij lage rug problemen gaat je blaas ook vaak anders reageren.
Er komt een totaal verkeerd signaal op te staan. Gelukkig is dit goed te verhelpen met Visicare, alleen op recept van je arts te verkrijgen.
Hernia;s & Stenoses & slapen, zijn vaak zaken die niet goed samen gaan.
Zodra ik de oplossing weet, zal ik het je vertellen.
Die piep in je oor is heel vervelend, ik ben er destijds vanaf geholpen door mijn manueeltherapeut. Dat kan ik trouwens iedere hernia patiënt aan raden neem een goeie fysio of manueeltherapeut, maar laat de zaak niet kraken of manipuleren. Gewoon heel erg subtiel proberen de zaak weer een beetje in het gareel zetten binnen de mogelijkheden van je kwaal en een beetje zorg voor je spieren die automatisch mee gaan doen.
Ik denk dat Katje gelijk heeft door te stellen dat een second opinion geen kwaad kan in deze.
En verder, maar dat doe je al, als je tegen een klacht of kwaal aanloopt gelijk bij de huisarts of EHBO aan de bel trekken. Geen risicos nemen. 
We zijn behoorlijk wat pijn gewent en hebben de neiging te laat of helemaal niet te reageren op andere zaken.
Ik heb gewoon de mazzel dat mijn schoondochter werkt op neurologie.
Op die manier word ik voorzien van de laatste nieuwtjes en mogelijk heden. 
Michel en Katje ik wens jullie beide heel veel succes en beterschap.
Mocht je nog vragen hebben dan hoor ik het wel.
Groeten Johan.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Johan,

Ik zelf heb het geluk een neuroloog te hebben die me ook serieus neemt. Me goed in de gaten houd. En weet dat een operatie de enige optie nog is. Pijnbestrijding deed niets. Slik wel Gabapentine maar ben dit aan het afbouwen doordat ik steeds meer last kreeg van de bijwerkingen. Vrees voor mezelf dat een operatie niet meer als te lang op zich laat wachten. 
Ik ga dan terug naar de neurochirurg die ook er bij mij voor gezorgd heeft dat ik weer kan lopen.
Gelukkig heb ik geen hartklachten.
En een goede fysio/ manueeltherapeut zijn zeker heel belangrijk.

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Katje45
> 
> In het bloed was gelukkig niks te vinden en natuurlijk wacht ik de fiets en echo test af
> In de tussen tijd heb ik contact gehad met de whiplash vereniging gehad , deze kon mij vertellend dat er inderdaad verband kan zijn tussen een whiplash en de {nep} problemen van het hart. Opdat het nog zo weinig voor gekomen is in Nederland ga zij meer na vraag doen bij de specialisten in haar team. Ook gaat zij na vraag doen of er ook een verband bestaat tussen nekhernias {voornamelijk de c3,c4 {blijkbaar een gevaarlijke nekhernia}} en de hart problemen. Omdat er nog maar weinig mensen met dit soort problemen rond lopen kon zij mij op dit ogenblik nog niet het fijne ervan vertellen. De piep en het evenwicht probleem daar wist zij veel meer over te vertellen en dat dit inderdaad allemaal met de aanrijding/whiplash te maken heeft. Maar zodra ik meer weet geef k dit even door.
> 
> Gr,
> Michel


Hoi Michel,

C3-C4 heb ik gelukkig geen last van. Maar als je er meer over weet, laat het dan zeker even horen.

----------


## johandoff

:Embarrassment:  Plezierig te lezen dat je goed geholpen bent Katje.
Wat een luxe he' als je dan weer redelijk normaal kan lopen.
Ben je v.w.b. je rug geheel pijnvrij of heb je net als ik nog van die pijn plekken.
Bij mij zit die in het bovenbeen en volgens de neuroloog kan het nog wel eens jaren duren eer dit wegtrekt. Het is gelukkig niet ernstig maar je voelt het wel.
Michel ik hoop voor jou dat er snel wat duidelijkheid komt en dat de heren doktoren wat voor je kunnen betekenen.
Je gebruikt een mooie kreet (valse ) klachten, echter ik ben van mening dat het niet veel uitmaakt. Klachten, valse klachten desnoods psychosomatische klachten. Het zijn allemaal klachten, die ook als zodanig behandeld moeten worden.
Dit was het weer even.
Groeten Johan.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Johan,Katje

Ik deel de mening dat alle klachten behandel moeten worden, enkel word deze mening niet {altijd} gedeeld door de heren doctoren. Ik moet dan ook de testen die komen gaan afwachten en het bezoek aan de pijnpoli die ook in mei geplant staat. Hier kijk ik erg naar uit omdat zij mij 10 jaar geleden uiteindelijk ook goed geholpen hebben. Enkel achteraf gezien is misschien het doorbranden van een zenuw niet de beste optie. Het grootste voordeel is dat je geen pijn meer heb en dit is gelijk ook een nadeel want zoals in mijn geval ik ging alles weer doen wat men als ware verboden had. Nu word er namelijk gezegd dat iemand van mijn leeftijd {41} eigenlijk nog geen of weinig artrose zou moeten hebben en het zelfde geld voor de hernia’s. Het punt van de artrose zou ik gedeeltelijk in mee kunnen gaan maar wat betreft de hernia’s hieraan durf ik geen uitspraak aan te ontleden. Dit kan immers ook alles met de aanrijding van januari 2008 te maken hebben. Ik weet enkel dat het mij erg veel pijn en ongerief geeft en dat de pijnstillers deze pijn aftopt meer niet. Ik was inderdaad al van plan om een second opinion te halen maar ik wilde de pijnpoli even afwachten. En nu ook de fiets
test en de echo van het hart. Gelukkig word dit in een ander ziekenhuis gedaan dan waar mijn neurologe zich bevind. Misschien dat zij gelijk al een frisse en andere kijk hierop hebben
Zodra ik wat weet laat ik het direct weten en uiteraard zijn alle meningen en ervaringen in de tussen tijd welkom

Groeten,
Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Johan,

Nog wel wat pijn, maar in het totaal niet vergelijkbaar met voor die tijd. Wel een beetje een soort klapvoet gehouden (niet volledig). Maar goed dat is in het niets bij voor de tijd.
Maar goed heel blij.

----------


## johandoff

Dag Michel,

Van artrose wordt wel gezegd dat het een ouderdomsziekte is (slijtage) dit is wel vaak zo, maar geen Wet van Meden en Perzen.
V.w.b. de hernia's daar ben ik het totaal niet mee eens. Onze hele familie wordt geplaagd door problemen aan het bewegingsapparaat, het jongste slachtoffer was mijn nichtje van 16 jaar en dan een van 22, beide inmiddels wel geopereerd. Met andere woorden, ik vind dat een hernia niet gekoppeld kan worden aan een leeftijd. 
Mei wordt dus jou maand. Nou ik ben benieuwd, hou ons op de hoogte.
Heel veel succes.

Groeten Johan.

----------


## johandoff

Beter maar, pijn is niet fijn.
En wie weet trekt die voet nog wel bij.
Succes met alles. Geniet van het leven.

Groeten Johan.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Johan, katje,

Even een update. Kon vandaag {21-04-09-}al naar de pijnpoli {er was iemand uitgevallen}. We hebben het een en ander besproken ook de problemen van/rond het hart. Vreemd genoeg werd dit eigenlijk een beetje afgedaan als dat het niet mogelijk zou zijn dat het van de hernia{‘s} en/of de whiplash af zou komen. Hoezo tegenstrijdige berichten. Maar om het bericht niet al te lang te maken is er besloten dat men op 13 mei een injectie op c3 gaat zetten met een cortnison achtig goedje. De revalidatie arts en de arts van de pijnpoli vermoeden dat er een irritatie en/of een ontstekingachtig iets op die hoogte aanwezig is. Uiteraard laat ik deze injectie zetten om te kijken of dit het pijn probleem oplos. Eerlijkheidshalve moet ik toegeven dat ik in de tussen tijd toch wel andere kijk erop heb gekregen en ik er niet gerust op ben dat dit het probleem weg neemt . dit soort injectie heb ik in het verleden vaak genoeg gehad in mijn schouders {i.v.m. psoriasis artritis}en deze hielpen destijds ook maar uiterlijk een week hierna werd er weer een injectie geven van dit goedje. Misschien als het terug komt dat het inderdaad tijd word voor een second opinion. Weet iemand van jullie een goeie arts of ziekenhuis?

Groeten,
Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Die injectie waar je het over hebt is meestal de injectie depot medrol met lidocaine. En het kan ook zeker zijn dat je die in je schouder gehad hebt vanwegen je psoriasis artritis. 
Ik ga hard duimen dat het voor je helpt. Heb er zelf geen resultaat mee behaald met deze injectie.
Wel vind ik het jammer dat ze je klachten steeds zo onder tafel schuiven. 
Hoop dat een second opinion een positieve reactie zal opleveren.
Sterkte!

----------


## johandoff

Goeie morgen Michel en Katje,

Kijk dat is plezierig, dat is beter dan wachten tot je in mei aan de buurt bent.
( Problemen van/rond het hart) heel erg vervelend, maar goed in de gaten blijven houden.
Nou zijn we allemaal verschillend en ook al hebben we klachten die best op elkaar lijken, hoeft dit toch niet het zelfde te zijn. Toen ik destijds met soortgelijke klachten rond liep en er niets gevonden kon worden vertelde ik dat zo aan mijn manueeltherapeut. 
Had dat maar eerder aan me verteld zei ze toen, behoorlijk wat mensen die op cardiologie terecht komen horen feitelijk hier op de bank te liggen.
Na een onderzoek van de borstkast heeft ze links en rechts wat recht gezet en nadien geen klachten meer gehad. Je hoort mij niet zeggen dat dit voor jou ook zo zou zijn, maar als na onderzoek vast is komen te staan dat jou hart in orde is, kan je het wellicht in overweging nemen.
Die injecties helpen wel, mits goed geplaatst en daar zit nou juist het probleem.
Ook hier heb ik een goeie ervaring mee.
Mag ik aannemen dat als je geplaagd wordt door psoriasis artritis je ook een goeie reumatoloog in de hand hebt genomen?
Weet iemand van jullie een goeie arts of ziekenhuis? Ja, die zijn er gelukkig nog genoeg.
Wie of welke discipline wil je hebben. En vooral waar. Lijk me niet plezierig om van de ene naar de andere kant van het land te moeten rijden. Laat het maar weten.
Je hebt gelijk Katje, maar jammer genoeg hoor je het maar al te vaak dat klachten niet serieus worden genomen. Derhalve is het voor ons alle van belang dat we blijven reageren en desbetreffend persoon aan spreken op zijn verantwoordelijkheid richting patiënt.
Gaan jullie je vermaken, geniet van het stralende weer, de vogeltjes, bloemetjes en nog veel meer. Mooie momenten om je accu op te laden.

Groeten Johan.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik ga morgen ook maar weer eens naar de manueeltherapeut die me vaker geholpen heeft en mijn hele wervelkolom goed kent. Heb erg veel last door zenuwpijn in mijn schouder arm nek en duim.

----------


## johandoff

Ben blij dat ik door die fase heen ben. Maar je hebt groot gelijk als je er last van hebt, moet je er even wat aan laten doen. Jaren geleden vertelde mijn neuroloog, als je mazzel hebt slijten die wervels zo ver in dat je op den duur geen last meer hebt van die zenuw.
Dat vertelde die op het moment dat ik gillend gek van de pijn met me kop tegen de muur aan liep. Wat nou pijnstillers. Maar hij heeft wel gelijk gehad. Pijn in mijn arm en rare of dooie vingers heb ik niet meer. En als de nek gaat protesteren is het voor de manueeltherapeut. Maar ook hier kom ik steeds minder.
Wie weet wat het bij jou nog gaat worden. Ik hoop dat je net zo veel mazzel mag hebben als ik destijds. Succes.
Groeten Johan.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Johan,

Voordat ik zo ver ben, ben ik 20 jaar verder. Zelf probeer ik de manueeltherapeut zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen, maar het was helaas echt nodig. Ik word ook speciaal in de gaten gehouden door de neuroloog. Dit door het krachtsverlies.
Maar goed te horen dat bij jou de klachten minder zijn geworden en de manueel therapeut steeds minder nodig hebt.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Alle

Even een update. Ik heb woensdag de injectie in mijn nek gehad, en wat voor een
Tijdens het zoeken naar de juiste plaats heeft hij even de punt van de injectie in een zenuw van mijn rechter arm geprikt. Op het moment dat dit gebeurde leek het wel of er 380 volt op mijn arm werd losgelaten. Maar goed na het terug trekken van de naald en het injecteren van het goedje had ik bijna geen last meer van mijn rechter arm. Tot die avond ik kon alles doen met die arm enkel op bepaalde plekken van de hand en arm na. Op deze plekken kan je me zelfs nu nog steeds martelen met een veer, de lichtste aanraking en er gaat een pijn scheut door die arm heen {op een pijnschaal van 1 tot 10 is dit een volle 9}waarbij je alles los laat.
Na dat ik weer kontact had opgenomen met de pijnpoli en dat ik daar te horen had gekregen dat dit kan gebeuren en dat ik maar mijn pijnstillers naar het maximum moest opvoeren en ik kreeg een zalfje voor geschreven die ik op die pijnlijke plekken moest gaan smeren. Maar na een zeer pijnlijk weekend heb ik toch maar wederom kontact opgenomen met de pijnpoli. Het was nu niet enkel mijn rechter arm maar ook mijn nek en hooft die verschrikkelijk veel pijn opleverde Ik mocht gelijk langskomen, daar is me uitgelegd dat deze injectie achteraf niet zo goed idee was voor mij omdat ik geheel anders erop reageerde dan was voorzien dit kon gebeuren en gelukkig gebeurt dit niet al te vaak. Uiteraard heb ik weer een ander pilletje die de {vermoedelijke} spanningspijnen van de nek en hooft moeten gaan wegnemen. Voorlopig laat ik het hier even bij zodra ik wat nieuws weet laat ik het direct weten.

Mvg

Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Leuk is anders, maar heel herkenbaar. Volgens mij komt dit vaker voor bij pijnbestrijding in de nek.
Hoop dat het pijnniveau weer snel terug gaat richting het 'oude' niveau.
Sterkte!

Bij mij is het er op een andere plaats in mijn nek ook ingeschoten. Baal hier heel erg van en heb er erg veel last van. Gewoon pech vrees ik.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Michel,

Hoe is het nu met je ?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Johan,

Hoe is het nu met je nekklachten? Hoop voor je nog steeds goed.

Ik ben in die fase dat ik 's nachts niet meer weet wat ik moet doen. Maar goed binnenkort weer naar de neuroloog De manueel is er ook niet tevreden over. Zeker over het krachtsverlies in vooral mijn rechter arm die aan het ontstaan is.

----------


## doorzetter

hè JOhan hoe gaar het nu met je weet zelf sinds '99 dat met een nekhernia dat je daar soms veel pijn van hebt maar ik mag me niet laten operern daar ik bij elke operatie crps kan krijgen dus ....ik moet er ook mee leren leven en is soms niet makkelijk.gr Ingrid.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Ingrid,

Vervelend dat je bij alle operaties CRPS kan krijgen. Dit maakt het idd lastig.
Heb jij door je hernia niet 's nachts gigantische pijn? Of krijg je sterkte medicatie? In iedergeval sterkte!

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Katja,

Wat zal ik zeggen, er zijn ten opzichten van voor de injectie inderdaad wat dingen verbeterd. Zo is dat rot/pijn gevoel op de borst bijna weg alleen is daar voor terug gekomen een vreemd gevoel op de hoogte van c7. Het lijkt op een pijnscheut enkel komt het voor mij als een elektrische schok die ik daar krijg, net of je een soort kortsluiting krijg waarbij er een vonk over sprint. Veelal probeer ik dit optelossen door ijs in mijn nek te leggen, dit help maar tijdelijk. Ook word ik minder vaak wakker met tintellende handen of een verdooft gevoel in de handen/arm. Na de injectie lijkt het of het gevoel van kracht in bijvoorbeeld de handen dat ik dit minder voel. Niet dat de kracht minder is maar meer van als je iemand een hand geeft dat ik in mijn geval zijn of haar hand dan fijn knijpt, althans dat is de reactie die ik krijg van de mensen die van mij een hand krijgen. Blijkbaar voel ik dus niet {meer} hoe hard ik knijp. Ook blijft erop 1 plek van mijn rechter arm een gebied over dat een stuk gevoeliger is. Dit is gekomen vanaf het moment dat die injectie naald mijn zenuw in de nek raakte, gelukkig is het al een flink stuk minder dan de eerste 2 weken na de injectie. In die weken kon je me echt {pijnlijk}martelen door met een veer over dat gebied op de arm heen te gaan. De hooft en nek pijn is op dit moment als ik eerlijk ben niet veel verander wel het gevoel van hoofdpijn. En dan met namen de voorhooft tussen de slaap. De pijn komt in dat gebied niet over als pijn maar als stroom. Het tintel en het prikt niks zoals voorheen, als pijn niveau is het misschien het zelfde alleen gevoelsmatig komt dit dus anders over. Eerlijkheid gebied mij te zeggen dat het misschien ook iets te maken heeft met het opnieuw bij een nieuwe baas aan het werk te gaan. Dit levert natuurlijk ook een bepaalde druk maar het thuis zitten en “niks” doen daar kan ik slecht tegen, plus dat werk toch wel voor de nodig afleiding zorgt. Misschien dat het net iets te vroeg is gekomen, maar het was een mooie kans. Nu kan ik ook gelijk zien of dit werk mij niet te zwaar is geworden. Ik moet zeggen dat het me wel zwaar valt na 1,5 jaar thuis zitten en zoeken naar een goede remedie voor die pijn, maar alle begin is moeilijk toch? Al met al gaat het niet echt slechter na die injectie alleen voelt het anders aan. Ook heb ik gelukkig ook nog een goed bericht gehad na diverse hart onderzoeken is daar gelukkig niks gevonden. Het nadeel hiervan is gelijk dat al de {valse} meldingen van het hart ofwel de hart klachten met een groot waarschijnlijkheid inderdaad vanuit de nek komen. En zoals je weet moet je inderdaad kracht verlies in het lichaam hebben of verlamt dreigt te worden voordat hier wat aangedaan kan worden. Maar goed ik wacht het nog geduldig af misschien dat het nog {wat} beter word {omdat de werking van zo injectie volgens zeggen zo week of 6 aanhoudt}anders hoor ik wel wat de pijnpoli te vertellen heeft eind juli. Uiteraard bij nieuw of groot nieuws laat ik dit even weten 
Groetjes Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Gelukkig heb je toch wel een wat positief effect van de injectie. En ja het is jammer dat het werk net iets te vroeg gekomen is, maar zoals je als zegt het is een goede manier om te kijken of het vol te houden is.
En werk geeft natuurlijk ook altijd afleiding. Heb je nu meteen een fulltime baan of partime? Met een partime baan kan je natuurlijk altijd even bijkomen in de dagen dat je niet werkt.
Sterkte! En we horen wel weer van je.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Katja,

Het is gelijk een fulltime baan, maar dit kom omdat ik voor het eerste ongeluk de zelfde functie uitvoerde als nu. Enkel dacht mijn oude baas dat een binnen functie de oplossing was, deze functie hield in dat ik 8 uur per dat voorover gebukte aan een tafel werkzaanheden moest uitvoeren. Mijn oude functie die ik nu weer uitvoer is gelukkig met de nodige postie verplaatsingen en afleidingen. Als ik nu grof weg de uren telt die ik nu aan een tafel zit {en dan niet eens voorover gebukt} is dat niet eens 2 uur. En dit kan je dan over de gehele werkdag nemen. Maar ik moet zeggen het is wel zwaar maar, dus maar zien waar het schip strand.
Groetjes michel

----------


## johandoff

Sorry dat ik zo lang op me liet wachten, was even met wat anders bezig.
V.w.b. mijn nek heb ik niets te klagen, ja het is nog wel eens vervelend maar niet meer dan dan. Het schijnt toch op e.e.a. manier in te slijten, waardoor die zenuw minder geprikkeld wordt. 
Katje wat vervelend dat jij nu in die rot fase zit. De nachten duren lang als je zo door je huis heen loopt te banjeren van de pijn, dan ben je blij als het zonnetje weer gaat schijnen en je weer mensen om je heen krijgt. Mag hopen voor jou dat je snel door deze fase heen bent. Jammer dat er nog steeds geen goeie pijnstilling is voor dit soort klachten.
Michel, toppie dat je weer aan het werk bent. Ja het is best zwaar als je weer begint, maar je bent weer onder de mensen. Doe het rustig aan dan breekt het lijntje niet, probeer goed je grenzen te bewaken. Wel plezierig dat ze niets hebben gevonden aan je hart. Succes verder.

Ingrid, je zit in een moeilijk pakket. Leren omgaan met je pijn en het accepteren is zo moeilijk. Maar niet onmogelijk. Het is geen kwestie van dagen of weken. Dit vergt veel meer tijd. Een ieder doet het op zijn eigen manier. Uiteindelijk is maar een ding belangrijk en dat is het einddoel. Proberen om met je kwaal een zo normaal mogelijk leven te hebben. Ga der maar aan staan, voorwaar geen kleinigheid. Ik wens je veel succes.

Groeten Johan.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Johan,

Volgens de arts moet ik eigenlijk weer met Tramadol beginnen, maar de eerste week als ik dat inneem voelt het niet lekker. Heb ook het idee dat ik er meer duf van wordt dan dat het voor de pijn werkt.
Maar bedankt voor je berichtje.

----------


## johandoff

Hey Katje

Tramadol, eerlijk gezegd heb ik er destijds geen r... aan gehad, de roze olifantjes komen uit de muur, de bomen waaien om terwijl het windstil is en noem maar op. Blijft over morfine, nou dat is het voor mij ook niet geworden. Liever pijn dan zo ver van de wereld af te staan. Wat over het algemeen beter werkt is vaak een combi van twee middelen b.v. diclofinac en paracetamol.
Zelf gebruikte ik op den duur alleen maar paracetamol/codeïne, daar bestrijd je niet DE pijn mee maar je zorgt er wel voor dat de spieren in dat gebied rustig blijven.
Heel veel succes en ook voor jou gaat het zonnetje gewoon weer schijnen.
Groeten Johan.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Katja,

Ik slik een combi van Tramadol { 50 mg}en Diclofonac {50} beide 4x daags. Net na de injectie in mijn nek mocht ik de tramal ophogen naar 3x 100 mg het maximaal wat je mag slikken. Ik vond dat deze hoeveelheid de pijn enkel maar erger maakte plus leek het wel of ik de hele dag aan de alcohol had gezeten. De hoeveelheid waar ik nu opzit voel ik me goed bij zelfs zo goed dat ik er af en toe 1 vergeet te slikken. Hou me te goede het is geen wonder middel maar voor MIJ topt het de scherpe pijn af waardoor het wat dragelijker word. Het voordeel van Diclofanac is dat het ontsteking remmend werkt het nadeel is dat het kleine bloedingen in de darmen kan veroorzaken. Kwestie van opletten en gewoon tijdelijk deze even staken. Het is eigenlijk vreemd als je dit zo leest hoe we de pijn en de nadelen van het slikken van pijnstillers voor lief nemen. En dit alles onder het norm van het geeft verlichting maar aan de andere kant verziek je de rest van je lichaam. Het zijn natuurlijk geen snoepjes die wij nemen het ene heeft nog meer bijwerkingen als het andere. Daarom vind ik het persoonlijk zo vervelend dat als de artsen weten waar het vandaan komt dat je dan heel makkelijk afgescheept word met een pilletje. En dat als je verlamming of uitval verschijnselen krijg dat je dan maar weer een afspraak moet gaan maken. Ik krijg echt het gevoel dat “wij”niet begrepen worden het is echt een omgedraaide wereld. Hoe zit het met verkomen is altijd beter dan genezen. Uitval en/of verlamming verschijnselen en het verhelpen hiervan gaat natuurlijk weer gepaard met een lang traject aan revalidatie. Ik hoop voor jou dat de medicijnen net zo als bij mij de scherpte ervan af halen. Of dat de artsen nu eindelijk de stap willen zetten om het probleem nu eens echt aan te pakken. 

Groeten.
Michel

----------


## johandoff

Dag Michel

Ik zit net je verhaal te lezen en ik zal je vertellen wat mijn arts vertelde toen ik hem verweet dat hij geen actie ondernam terwijl ik zo'n pijn had.
"luister, als ik je nu opereer, wat zeker in de nek erg risicovol is en je arm raakt verlamd dan ben ik een eikel van een chirurg, daarbuiten kan ik je niet eens de garantie geven dat je dan ook de pijn kwijt bent. 
Als ik je opereer bij uitval of verlamming van de arm en na een paar weken gaat die arm het weer doen, dan ben ik een top chirurg. Derhalve is het voor mij niet zo moeilijk deze beslissing te nemen en ik besef dat jij daar op dit moment niet mee geholpen bent en behoorlijk zal balen. Zoeken naar middelen tegen de pijn is veruit het allerbeste. Dit zal nog niet mee vallen.
Ok over dit antwoord heb ik heel wat nagedacht en ben eens gaan praten met de mensen die b.v. op eigen houtje deze operatie uit hebben laten voeren in Duitsland, daar hanteerde ze een heel andere criteria. Uiteindelijk heb ik uit deze gesprekken wel op kunnen maken dat ze achteraf gezien toch wel vaak spijt hadden omdat de operatie vaak niet de nodige verlichting gaf. 
Al met al blijft het bijzonder moeilijk wat je ook kiest.
Succes.

Groeten Johan.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Wat Johan schrijft over operaties klopt helemaal. De neurchirurg die mijn rug geopereerd heeft doet dit alleen als hij weet dat hij een positief effect behaald. Dit niet om mensen te pesten, maar om te voorkomen dat mensen achteraf zeggen "dit had ik niet moeten doen". Hij legt dat dan ook duidelijke uit. Dat wil niet zeggen dat het dan ook altijd goed gaat, maar de kans is groter op een positief effect.
Zelf begin ik meer uitval te krijgen, maar dit kan ook mede soms door de extra pijn komen. Daarom is het zeker raadzaam om te kijken wat er behaald wordt met pijnbestrijding. Helaas kan ik niet tegen de middelen uit de groep waar de diclofenac onder valt. Dat maakt het wat lastiger.
Ik voel me overigens niet afgescheept met een pilletje. Ik zie het in dit geval als een manier om te kijken hoe het daadwerkelijk met de uitval zit. 
Zelf ben ik overigens minimaal elke 3 maanden bij de neuroloog onder controle. Dus als het zeer ernstig wordt kan ik altijd contact met de neuroloog opnemen en onderneemt deze altijd actie.
Maar dat er veel verschil zit tussen de ene neuroloog of de andere heb ik uit ervaring geleerd.

----------


## jametmy

Hoi Johan & Katje,

Ik ben het een groot gedeelte met jullie eens, wat betreft de operaties. Ik bedoel hier enkel maar mee {in mijn geval}dat er nog gezocht moet worden naar de juiste pijn bestrijding. Ik kan heel slecht tegen stil zitten en wil graag werken. Maar werken geeft {meer} pijn en deze pijn heeft een zodanige werking dat het je humeur weer aantast. En voor dit bestaat nog steeds geen pilletje {hahaha}. Ik heb nu bijna een jaar thuis gezeten {ook om dat mijn oude baas niet wilde mee werken} en ik kon ondanks de pijn af en toe wat leuke dingen doen met de vrouw en kinderen. In zo situatie neem je een dag of meer dat men zich rotter op de koop toe. En slik je een pilletje meer. Maar nu ik weer aan het werk ben gaat alles toch weer wat moeizamer en pijnlijker en dan is het nu een rustige tijd. En pijnstiller meer slikken is geen optie en een zwaardere pijnstiller is ook geen optie want dan spreek je over morfine en dat wil ik helemaal niet. En als je dan lees over mensen die zo operaties hebben gehad en die roepen dat ze dat 10 jaar daarvoor hadden moeten laten uitvoeren dan begin ik toch wel hard op te denken zou dat niet iets voor mij zijn. Ik weet ook wel dat de hernia op c3 en c4 een gevaarlijke is eigenlijk alle operatie in de nek maar stel je voor dat het wel zo werken. Stel je voor dat je van je werk komt en niet als een half dooie in de stoel neer ploft maar dat je met rest van de familie nog even snel wat leuks kan gaan doen. Je heb het immers altijd kunnen doen. Nu kan ik deze pijn redelijk verdragen maar meer zit er niet in. Ik moet immers de volgende dag weer bij mijn werkgever aanwezig zijn. Zou het niet leuk zijn dat je daar niet aan hoef te denken en dat je inderdaad weer lekker kan stoeien met de kids. Misschien wil ik het inderdaad allemaal te snel maar dat komt omdat ik bij mijn eerste 2 whiplash bijna 8 jaar heb moeten vechten voor ik de oplossing had gevonden. Ik hoopte dat het nu bijna 19 jaar later dat dit wel sneller zou kunnen. Ik zie ook niets om {gedeeltelijk} afgekeurd thuis te zitten. Is dit dan de oplossing? Nu weet ik wel dat het bij mij niet enkel de hernia’s zijn maar ook de beschadigingen van de zenuw{en} die je oploopt bij zo aanrijdingen. Ik kan mij enkel niet aan de indruk ontrekken dat het ene het anderen beïnvloed. Maar goed ik laat eerst de heren doktoren maar even verder hun gang gaan. Gelukkig mag ik volgende maand alweer op controle komen bij de pijnpoli

Groetjes Michel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Dat pijn ed. je humeur ed. beinvloed ben ik ook wel helemaal met je eens. Hetzelfde als stoeien met je kinderen. 

Ik ben zeker ook vaker radeloos dat ik van ellende niet meer weet wat ik moet doen.

Maar goed nog een maand wachten op de pijnpoli lijkt niet lang, maar is het wel.

Sterkte!

----------


## jametmy

Hoi,

Even een update. Ik heb inmiddels een Tens gekregen, het voordeel dat de pijn inderdaad afneem tijdens het gebruik. Het nadeel is zodra het apparaat zijn werk heeft gedaan en uit geschakeld is komt de pijn net zo hard weer terug. Doordat deze stroomstootjes de activiteit van de pijnprikkel naar de hersenen verstoor heb ik ook dat de piep in het rechter oor weer toe neemt. Ook heb ik zodra ik naar na deze behandelingwil opstaan last van mijn evenwicht stoornis. Gelukkig is dit beide van korte duur helaas dus de pijn onderdrukking ook. Wat me wel opval in dit kort tijd bestek dat ik de Tens nu gebruikt is dat de spieren in mijn nek wel heel erg soepel worden, zo soepel dat mijn nek met wat voor draai ik ook maak met mijn hooft dat alles kraakt. Ook heb ik vaak last van een pijnscheut in mijn nek tijdens zo draai beweging het lijkt dan net of er een zenuw klem zit tussen de nekwervel{s}. Maar ik vermoed dat ik het nog te kort gebruikt om echt een redelijk indruk hiervan te krijgen, ik heb de slappen spier{en} kwestie besproken met mijn fysiotherapeut en deze kwam tot de conclusie dat dit goed mogelijk kon zijn je laat immers diverse keren per dag de spieren samen trekken en weer ontspannen. Hij stelde voor om bepaalde spieren van de nek te gaan trainen d.m.v. een boek op je hooft of met een tegendruk tegen het hooft. Uiteraard moest ik dit eerst even voorleggen bij de pijnpoli. Ik heb namelijk al artrose op de nekwervels en natuurlijk ook nog die vervelende nekhernias . Het moet niet zo zijn dat als ik spieren traint dat ik mijn nek daarmee nog meer de vernieling in helpt. Daarin tegen kan een sterke nek mij helpen om mijn nieuwe baan beter uit te voeren of me minder hoeft ziek te melden. Gelukkig is het de 17e dat ik weer naar de pijnpoli kan om het een en ander te bespreken.

Hierna volgt er uiteraard weer een update.

Groetjes Michel

----------


## johandoff

Dag Michel

Jammer dat je nog steeds zo loopt te knoeien met je nek.
Het is vaak een langdurige zaak, geduld moet je hebben, dat is zeker, maar waar haal je dat vandaan als de pijn zo heftig is.
Ik ben blij dat het bij mij nu rustig is, af en toe steekt het even de kop op, maar dat is niet noemenswaardig.
Nou heel veel succes dan maar en een spoedig herstel.
Groeten Johan.

----------


## pkbh

dag allen,

ik lees jullie berichten nu ruim 1,5 jaar later en ben heel benieuwd hoe het nu met jullie gaat. Zelf heb ik t.g.v. een auto-ongeval in mei 2005 een whiplash en een acute nekhernia (C6-C7) opgelopen. Helaas werd de hernia pas een zeer pijnlijk jaar later vastgesteld, en is waarschijnlijk t.g.v. de foutieve behandeling (alleen voor whiplash) ook de ernstige degenaratie aan 2 wervels (C6 en C7) ontstaan (dat weten we niet zeker, maar gezien mijn leeftijd, ik was 41 jaar in 2005, was degeneratie niet echt te verwachten). Ik ben geopereerd in juni 2006 in Munchen, geen succes: recidief nekhernia al na 3 maanden ! 
veel getob dus, In 2007 en 2008 ben ik ook bij 2 andere neurochirurgen geweest (second opinion in Isala kliniek Zwolle en in de universiteitskliniek in Krefeld), maar een nieuwe operatie (discusprotheses en opvullen van de aangetaste wervels) durf ik nog niet aan. (naar verwachting zal de nekpijn (ook na 5 jaar nog !) daardoor ook niet veel verminderen.)
Jammer !. maar niet gezeurt, het had slechter af kunnen lopen dus geniet ik van alles wat nog wel kan. Door ons waterbed (volledig gestabiliseerd. lekker warm bij de nek) gaat het slapen weer veel beter, dat ging bij mij de eerste 2 jaar absoluut niet. Dat kan ik jullie zeker aanraden.
Met pijnstilling ben ik na ruim 2 jaar gestopt. je kunt daar niet eeuwig mee blijven doorgaan. pijn negeren betekent forceren,

ik zie uit naar jullie reactie.
m.vr.groet
Petra

----------


## Suske'52

@ Petra,hallo ik heb in het verleden ook een whiplash gehad jaren 1983 in die jaren keek men niet naarom, men ging daarmee niet naar de dokter . :Mad:  Halswervels zowel links en rechts zijn totaal versleten in het verleden zelfs zo erg dat mijn hoofd niet meer kon bewegen alles vast zat , nu terug in behandeling fysiotherapeut, ook vd. ganse rug alle wervels zijn versleten l.-r. hernia's- ophoping lymfevocht door chronishe peesscheuring nu krijg ik elektronen-acuncpentuur -massage-behandelingen , gisteren in mijn oor acuncp. vd. pijnen en geluid oor en hoofd ,ik heb het wel getroffen met mijn kine want hij weet niet wat hij zou doen om mijn pijnen te verminderen ... hopelijk wordt jij geholpen in je pijnen . :Wink:  grtjs Suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## whiplash

eigenlijk zijn alle verhalen zeer herkenbaar.
met veertig jaar whiplash ben ik ook ( jammer genoeg) een ervaringsdeskundige.

veel miskleunen van artsen/behandelaars door onwetendheid/ontkenning dat je chronische whiplash zou kunnen hebben ed.
omdat veertig jaar geleden men totaal geen idee had dat whiplash zou bestaan,is er ook geen tegenpartij verantwoordelijk gesteld( die wel oorzaak van het ongeluk was).

veel dingen zijn in de loop van de jaren niet "echt" verbeterd.
nog steeds zijn er veel whiplash-onvriendelijke artsen/behandelaars.
ook zijn er veel behandelaars/artsen(geweest en nog) die beweren dat ze je van de klachten af kunnen helpen(terwijl dat op dit moment nog niet mogelijk is)en er veel geld aan verdienen.
mensen worden door verzekeringen naar bepaalde behandelaars verwezen.
als de klachten na verloop van tijd minder of over zijn,komt dat (natuurlijk ) van de behandeling(maar er word niet bij verteld, dat het grootste gedeelte van de whiplashklachten ook vanzelf verdwijnen.
de verzekering hoeft dan niet uit te keren.
als de behandeling niet helpt( en je dus grootkans een chronische whiplash hebt)heb je niet je best gedaan dus keert de verzekering (ook)niet uit ,of blijft zeer moeilijk doen. 

alle verzekeringen maken dankbaar misbruik van het feit dat (chronische) whiplash (nog steeds)niet erkend is.
veel advocaten die er een potje van maken.
mensen die(hierdoor mede) met een schijntje afgekocht worden door verzekeringen.
ook het niet meer "normaal" functioneren is voor zeer veel mensen een sociaal/financieel probleem.
sinds, halverwege de jaren negentig ben ik al aktief op internet om lotgenoten informatie te geven over veel dingen die ze kunnen tegenkomen als ze een (chronische)whiplash hebben. 

voor degene die er belang bij heeft om met (meer) lotgenoten te praten/mailen?!
ea met doel om elkaar te steunen/tips te geven & (meer)informatie te verkrijgen.
mijn mailadres is [email protected]
ook is er een website met veel informatie,welke ik je desgevraagd heel graag wil sturen.

----------


## Agnes574

@Whiplash,
Aangezien je een website bedoelt die geen verkooppraatjes betreft maar enkel informatief en nuttig kan zijn voor onze leden mag je van ons de link naar die site hier wel plaatsen!

Vriendelijke groet,
Ag

----------


## whiplash

betreffende de whiplash-site;
dank dat ik het adres hier mag plaatsen.

we proberen zoveel mogelijk mensen van dienst te zijn.
het is "zeker" * geen commerciéle site.
*

alles is gratis( en dat willen we ook graag zo houden).
we zijn via de site/telefonisch en&of ons forum te benaderen,maar ook hebben we inloopdagen verdeeld over het land waar mensen persoonlijk met ons kunnen spreken.

we zijn ONafhankelijk.

het adres is http://www.whiplash-info.nl/

als er vragen of opmerkingen zijn,horen ik die graag.

mijn adres is [email protected]

----------

